# Swing Memory-Spiel



## bandy (18. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe bei einem Swing-Programm, welches ein Memory-Spiel ist, bei welchem man zwei gleiche Bilder sucht, ein Problem und zwar soll ich dort eine Schummel-Funktion einbauen, wenn also auf ein "Button" geklickt wird, dann sollen alle noch im Spiel sich befindlichen Bilder fuer eine kurze Zeit aufgedeckt werden und dann wieder zurueck umgedreht werden und man soll dann koennen das Spiel dort wieder fortsetzen koennen, wo man zuvor aufhoerte.

Hier erst einmal der Quelltext vor der Aenderung, damit ihr wiesst worum es geht:


```
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;


public class MemoryKarte extends JButton {
	
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -7586403525312208557L;

	
	private int bildID;
	private ImageIcon bildVorne, bildHinten;
	
	private int bildPos;

	private boolean umgedreht;
	
	private boolean nochImSpiel;
	
	private MemoryFeld spielfeld;
	
	class KartenListener implements ActionListener {

		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
		
			if ((nochImSpiel == false) || (spielfeld.zugErlaubt() == false))
				return;
			if (umgedreht == false) {
				vorderseiteZeigen();
				spielfeld.karteOeffnen(MemoryKarte.this);
			}
		}
	}
	

	
	public MemoryKarte(String vorne, int bildID, MemoryFeld spielfeld) {
		
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(64,64));
		
		bildVorne = new ImageIcon(vorne);
		
		bildHinten = new ImageIcon("grafiken/back.jpg");
		setIcon(bildHinten);
		
		
		this.bildID = bildID;
	 	
		umgedreht = false;
		nochImSpiel = true;
		
		this.spielfeld = spielfeld;
		
		addActionListener(new KartenListener());
	}
	
	public void rueckseiteZeigen(boolean rausnehmen) {
	
		if (rausnehmen == true) {
		
			setIcon(new ImageIcon("grafiken/aufgedeckt.jpg"));
			nochImSpiel = false;
		}
		else {
			
			setIcon(bildHinten);
			umgedreht = false;
		}
	}
	

	public void vorderseiteZeigen() {
		setIcon(bildVorne);
		umgedreht = true;
	}

	
	public int getBildID() {
		return bildID;
	}

	public int getBildPos() {
		return bildPos;
	}
	

	public void setBildPos(int bildPos) {
		this.bildPos = bildPos;
	}

	
	public boolean isUmgedreht() {
		return umgedreht;
	}

	
	public boolean isNochImSpiel() {
		return nochImSpiel;
	}
}
```


```
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Collections;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.Timer;


public class MemoryFeld extends JFrame{

	class TimerListener implements ActionListener {

		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			karteSchliessen();
		}
	}




	private static final long serialVersionUID = -649630686152121284L;
	
	
	private MemoryKarte[] karten;
	
	private String[] bilder = {"grafiken/apfel.jpg", "grafiken/birne.jpg", "grafiken/blume.jpg", "grafiken/blume2.jpg",
			"grafiken/ente.jpg", "grafiken/fisch.jpg", "grafiken/fuchs.jpg", "grafiken/igel.jpg",
			"grafiken/kaenguruh.jpg", "grafiken/katze.jpg", "grafiken/kuh.jpg", "grafiken/maus1.jpg",
			"grafiken/maus2.jpg", "grafiken/maus3.jpg", "grafiken/melone.jpg", "grafiken/pilz.jpg",
			"grafiken/ronny.jpg", "grafiken/schmetterling.jpg","grafiken/sonne.jpg",
			"grafiken/wolke.jpg", "grafiken/maus4.jpg"};
	
	private int menschPunkte, computerPunkte;
	private JLabel menschPunkteLabel, computerPunkteLabel;
	private int umgedrehteKarten;
	private MemoryKarte[] paar;
	private int spieler;
	private Timer timer;
	private int[][] gemerkteKarten;
	private int spielstaerke;
	
	
	public MemoryFeld(String titel) {
		super(titel);
		karten = new MemoryKarte[42];

	
		paar = new MemoryKarte[2];

		
		gemerkteKarten = new int[2][21];
		
		
		menschPunkte = 0;
		computerPunkte = 0;
		umgedrehteKarten = 0;
		
		spieler = 0;
		
		for (int aussen = 0; aussen < 2; aussen++)
			for (int innen = 0; innen < 21; innen++)
				gemerkteKarten[aussen][innen] = -1;

		initGUI();
		
		spielstaerke = 10;
		timer = new Timer(2000, new TimerListener());
		timer.setRepeats(false);
		
		setSize(405,550);
		setResizable(false);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	
	private void initGUI() {
		
		setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT));
		JPanel feld = new JPanel();
		feld.setLayout(new GridLayout(7,0));
		kartenZeichnen(feld);

		add(feld);
		
		JPanel ausgabe = new JPanel();
		menschPunkteLabel = new JLabel();
		computerPunkteLabel = new JLabel();
		menschPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(menschPunkte));
		computerPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(computerPunkte));
		
		ausgabe.setLayout(new GridLayout(0,2));
		ausgabe.add(new JLabel("Mensch: "));
		ausgabe.add(menschPunkteLabel);
		ausgabe.add(new JLabel("Computer: "));
		ausgabe.add(computerPunkteLabel);
		add(ausgabe);
	}
	
	private void kartenZeichnen(JPanel feld) {
		int count = 0;
		for (int i = 0; i <= 41; i++) {
			karten[i] = new MemoryKarte(bilder[count], count, this);
			if ((i + 1) % 2 == 0)
				count++;
		}
		Collections.shuffle(Arrays.asList(karten));
		for (int i = 0; i <= 41; i++) {
			feld.add(karten[i]);
			karten[i].setBildPos(i);
		}
	}


	public void karteOeffnen(MemoryKarte karte) {
		int kartenID, kartenPos;

		paar[umgedrehteKarten]=karte;
		
		kartenID = karte.getBildID();
		kartenPos = karte.getBildPos();
		
		if ((gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID] == -1)) 
			gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID] = kartenPos;
		else
			
			if (gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID] != kartenPos) 
				gemerkteKarten[1][kartenID] = kartenPos;
		umgedrehteKarten++;
		
		if (umgedrehteKarten == 2) {
			paarPruefen(kartenID);
			timer.start();
		}
		if (computerPunkte + menschPunkte == 21) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"Das Spiel ist vorbei.");
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}
	
	private void karteSchliessen() {
		boolean raus = false;
		
		if (paar[0].getBildID() == paar[1].getBildID()) 
			raus = true;
		
		paar[0].rueckseiteZeigen(raus);
		paar[1].rueckseiteZeigen(raus);
		
		umgedrehteKarten = 0;

		if (raus == false) 
			
			spielerWechseln();
		else
			
			if (spieler == 1)
				computerZug();
	}
	
	private void paarPruefen(int kartenID) {
		if (paar[0].getBildID() == paar[1].getBildID()) {
		
			paarGefunden();
			gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID]=-2;
			gemerkteKarten[1][kartenID]=-2;
		}
	}
	
	
	private void paarGefunden() {
		if (spieler == 0) {
			menschPunkte++;
			menschPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(menschPunkte));
		}
		else {
			computerPunkte++;
			computerPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(computerPunkte));
		}
	}
	
	private void spielerWechseln() {
		if (spieler == 0) {
			spieler = 1;
			computerZug();
		}
		else
			spieler = 0;
	}
	
	private void computerZug() {
		int kartenZaehler = 0;
		int zufall = 0;
		boolean treffer = false;
		
		
		if ((int)(Math.random() * spielstaerke) == 0) {
			while ((kartenZaehler < 21) && (treffer == false)) {
				
				if ((gemerkteKarten[0][kartenZaehler] >=0) &&  (gemerkteKarten[1][kartenZaehler] >=0)) {
					
					treffer = true;
					
					karten[gemerkteKarten[0][kartenZaehler]].vorderseiteZeigen();
					
					karteOeffnen(karten[gemerkteKarten[0][kartenZaehler]]);
					
					karten[gemerkteKarten[1][kartenZaehler]].vorderseiteZeigen();
					karteOeffnen(karten[gemerkteKarten[1][kartenZaehler]]);
				}
				kartenZaehler++;
			}
		}
		
		if (treffer == false) {
			do {
				zufall = (int)(Math.random() * karten.length);
			} while (karten[zufall].isNochImSpiel() == false);
			
			karten[zufall].vorderseiteZeigen();
			
			karteOeffnen(karten[zufall]);

			
			do {
				zufall = (int)(Math.random() * karten.length);
			} while ((karten[zufall].isNochImSpiel() == false) || (karten[zufall].isUmgedreht() == true));
			
			karten[zufall].vorderseiteZeigen();
			karteOeffnen(karten[zufall]);
		}
	}
	

	public boolean zugErlaubt() {
		boolean erlaubt = true;
		//zieht der Computer?
		if (spieler == 1)
			erlaubt = false;
		
		if (umgedrehteKarten == 2)
			erlaubt = false;
		return erlaubt;
	}
}
```

Und so sieht es nach der Aenderung aus:


```
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Collections;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.Timer;


public class MemoryFeld extends JFrame{

	class TimerListener implements ActionListener {

		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			karteSchliessen();
		}
	}



  //Aenderung!!!!
	class TimerListenerSchummel implements ActionListener {

		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			if(e.getActionCommand().equals("aufdecken")){
				//wenn Zug erlaubt und keine Karte umgedreht!!!
				if((zugErlaubt()==true)&&(umgedrehteKarten==0))
					 
					kartenAufdecken();
			
		}
		
	}
	
	}//Ende TimerListenerSchummel

	private static final long serialVersionUID = -649630686152121284L;
	
	
	private MemoryKarte[] karten;
	
	private String[] bilder = {"grafiken/apfel.jpg", "grafiken/birne.jpg", "grafiken/blume.jpg", "grafiken/blume2.jpg",
			"grafiken/ente.jpg", "grafiken/fisch.jpg", "grafiken/fuchs.jpg", "grafiken/igel.jpg",
			"grafiken/kaenguruh.jpg", "grafiken/katze.jpg", "grafiken/kuh.jpg", "grafiken/maus1.jpg",
			"grafiken/maus2.jpg", "grafiken/maus3.jpg", "grafiken/melone.jpg", "grafiken/pilz.jpg",
			"grafiken/ronny.jpg", "grafiken/schmetterling.jpg","grafiken/sonne.jpg",
			"grafiken/wolke.jpg", "grafiken/maus4.jpg"};
	
	private int menschPunkte, computerPunkte;
	private JLabel menschPunkteLabel, computerPunkteLabel;
	private int umgedrehteKarten;
	private MemoryKarte[] paar;
	private int spieler;
	private Timer timer;
	private int[][] gemerkteKarten;
	private int spielstaerke;
	
	
	public MemoryFeld(String titel) {
		super(titel);
		karten = new MemoryKarte[42];

	
		paar = new MemoryKarte[2];

		
		gemerkteKarten = new int[2][21];
		
		
		menschPunkte = 0;
		computerPunkte = 0;
		umgedrehteKarten = 0;
		
		spieler = 0;
		
		for (int aussen = 0; aussen < 2; aussen++)
			for (int innen = 0; innen < 21; innen++)
				gemerkteKarten[aussen][innen] = -1;

		initGUI();
		
		spielstaerke = 10;
		timer = new Timer(2000, new TimerListener());
		timer.setRepeats(false);
		
		setSize(405,550);
		setResizable(false);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	
	private void initGUI() {
		
		setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT));
		JPanel feld = new JPanel();
		feld.setLayout(new GridLayout(7,0));
		kartenZeichnen(feld);

		add(feld);
		
		JPanel ausgabe = new JPanel();
		menschPunkteLabel = new JLabel();
		computerPunkteLabel = new JLabel();
		menschPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(menschPunkte));
		computerPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(computerPunkte));

                //Aenderung
                JButton schummelButton = new JButton("Alles Aufdecken");
                schummelButton.setActionCommand("aufdecken");
                TimerListenerSchummel listenerSchumel = new TimerListenerSchummel();
                schummelButton.addActionListener(listenerSchumel);
		
		ausgabe.setLayout(new GridLayout(0,2));
		ausgabe.add(new JLabel("Mensch: "));
		ausgabe.add(menschPunkteLabel);
		ausgabe.add(new JLabel("Computer: "));
		ausgabe.add(computerPunkteLabel);
                //Aenderung
                ausgabe.add(schummelButton);
		add(ausgabe);
	}
	
	private void kartenZeichnen(JPanel feld) {
		int count = 0;
		for (int i = 0; i <= 41; i++) {
			karten[i] = new MemoryKarte(bilder[count], count, this);
			if ((i + 1) % 2 == 0)
				count++;
		}
		Collections.shuffle(Arrays.asList(karten));
		for (int i = 0; i <= 41; i++) {
			feld.add(karten[i]);
			karten[i].setBildPos(i);
		}
	}


	public void karteOeffnen(MemoryKarte karte) {
		int kartenID, kartenPos;

		paar[umgedrehteKarten]=karte;
		
		kartenID = karte.getBildID();
		kartenPos = karte.getBildPos();
		
		if ((gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID] == -1)) 
			gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID] = kartenPos;
		else
			
			if (gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID] != kartenPos) 
				gemerkteKarten[1][kartenID] = kartenPos;
		umgedrehteKarten++;
		
		if (umgedrehteKarten == 2) {
			paarPruefen(kartenID);
			timer.start();
		}
		if (computerPunkte + menschPunkte == 21) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"Das Spiel ist vorbei.");
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}
	
	private void karteSchliessen() {
		boolean raus = false;
		
		if (paar[0].getBildID() == paar[1].getBildID()) 
			raus = true;
		
		paar[0].rueckseiteZeigen(raus);
		paar[1].rueckseiteZeigen(raus);
		
		umgedrehteKarten = 0;

		if (raus == false) 
			
			spielerWechseln();
		else
			
			if (spieler == 1)
				computerZug();
	}
	
	private void paarPruefen(int kartenID) {
		if (paar[0].getBildID() == paar[1].getBildID()) {
		
			paarGefunden();
			gemerkteKarten[0][kartenID]=-2;
			gemerkteKarten[1][kartenID]=-2;
		}
	}
	
	
	private void paarGefunden() {
		if (spieler == 0) {
			menschPunkte++;
			menschPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(menschPunkte));
		}
		else {
			computerPunkte++;
			computerPunkteLabel.setText(Integer.toString(computerPunkte));
		}
	}
	
	private void spielerWechseln() {
		if (spieler == 0) {
			spieler = 1;
			computerZug();
		}
		else
			spieler = 0;
	}
	
	private void computerZug() {
		int kartenZaehler = 0;
		int zufall = 0;
		boolean treffer = false;
		
		
		if ((int)(Math.random() * spielstaerke) == 0) {
			while ((kartenZaehler < 21) && (treffer == false)) {
				
				if ((gemerkteKarten[0][kartenZaehler] >=0) &&  (gemerkteKarten[1][kartenZaehler] >=0)) {
					
					treffer = true;
					
					karten[gemerkteKarten[0][kartenZaehler]].vorderseiteZeigen();
					
					karteOeffnen(karten[gemerkteKarten[0][kartenZaehler]]);
					
					karten[gemerkteKarten[1][kartenZaehler]].vorderseiteZeigen();
					karteOeffnen(karten[gemerkteKarten[1][kartenZaehler]]);
				}
				kartenZaehler++;
			}
		}
		
		if (treffer == false) {
			do {
				zufall = (int)(Math.random() * karten.length);
			} while (karten[zufall].isNochImSpiel() == false);
			
			karten[zufall].vorderseiteZeigen();
			
			karteOeffnen(karten[zufall]);

			
			do {
				zufall = (int)(Math.random() * karten.length);
			} while ((karten[zufall].isNochImSpiel() == false) || (karten[zufall].isUmgedreht() == true));
			
			karten[zufall].vorderseiteZeigen();
			karteOeffnen(karten[zufall]);
		}
	}
	

	public boolean zugErlaubt() {
		boolean erlaubt = true;
		//zieht der Computer?
		if (spieler == 1)
			erlaubt = false;
		
		if (umgedrehteKarten == 2)
			erlaubt = false;
		return erlaubt;
	}

//Aenderung	
public void kartenAufdecken(){
		
		for(int i=0; i <=41; i++ ){
			  if(karten[i].isNochImSpiel()==true){
			
			karten[i].vorderseiteZeigen();
				
				}	
		}
		
		
		//timer.start();
		
		for(int i=0; i <=41; i++ ){
			
			  if(karten[i].isNochImSpiel()==true){
				
				  karten[i].rueckseiteZeigen(false);	
			
			  }
			  }
	
		
	}//Ende Methode kartenAufdecken()	

}
```

In der Methode kartenAufdecken() sollen in der ersten Schleife alle brauchbaren Karten aufgedeckt und in der zweiten wieder zugedeckt, dazwischen wird ein Timer geschaltet, damit eine Verzoegerung auftrit. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Wenn ich die erste Schleife durchlaufen lasse, dann werden alle Bilder wie gewuenscht aufgedeckt, ist aber nur halbe Sache, ich will dass diese wieder zugedeckt werden nach gewisser Zeit, leider ohne Erfolg. Hierfuer habe ich auch schon versucht einen zweiten Timer zu verwenden und mit Thread.sleep(), funktioniert nicht ganz, es wird z.B. alles nur einmal aufgedeckt und das Programm kehrt dann nicht wieder zum Spiel verlauf zurueck usw. Lasse ich aber die beiden Schleifen durchlaufen, bleibt alles wie es ist, der Timer greift also nicht an der gewuenschten Stelle. Hat jemand Ahnung woran es liegen kann, oder wie man das Problem loesen kann?:bahnhof:


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Okt 2010)

Du könntest einen Swing-Timer dafür nutzen:

```
public void kartenAufdecken() {

		for (int i = 0; i <= 41; i++) {
			if (karten[i].isNochImSpiel() == true) {

				karten[i].vorderseiteZeigen();

			}
		}
		javax.swing.Timer t = new javax.swing.Timer(0, new ActionListener() {
			@Override
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				for (int i = 0; i <= 41; i++) {
					if (karten[i].isNochImSpiel() == true) {
						karten[i].rueckseiteZeigen(false);
					}
				}
			}
		});
		t.setInitialDelay(3000); //anpassen !!!
		t.setRepeats(false);
		t.start();
	}// Ende Methode kartenAufdecken()
```

Die Zeit bei setInitialDelay musst du anpassen, im Moment würden die Bilder nach 3 Sekunden wieder ausgeblendet!


----------



## Landei (18. Okt 2010)

OT: Jetzt dachte ich schon, dass man in einem Swing-Memory-Spiel auf den Karten JLabels, JButtons, JTextfields und so hat, und die Karten-Paare mit den gleichen JComponents herausfinden muss...


----------

